# Excessive drooling in 2yo



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

Mommas I need some input here. My DS is almost 2 years old (22 months) and I thought he was done with getting teeth and the drooling that comes with it but NADA. He drools excessively. I have to change his t-shirt a good 4/5 times a day just because it is wet up front. Also his neck is always wet, resulting in a rash every now and then. Does your LO do that? First I thought it was because of the paci that he didn't swallow when he had it in but even when it is out for hours at a time he drools like crazy.

I won't be seeing the doctor until early March so I just wanted to see if anyone here has any experience with a drooling toddler.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Does he have his 2 yo molars yet? He may still be teething, he isn't too old.


----------



## Boot (Jan 22, 2008)

my 21 mo is the same. He doesn't have all his 2 year molars yet so I'm really hoping the drooling will stop once they're all through. When it's really bad I use bandanas.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

My son was never a drooler when he was an infant, but now that he is 21 months, he drools worse than a St. Bernard. Just today, he came up to me to give me a kiss and a HUGE stream of drool came on out and landed on my face. I have come to realize it is not quite as cute to be slobbered on by a toddler as it is by a gummy baby.


----------



## verde (Feb 11, 2007)

My mother still remembers that my younger sister was a major drooler. "Her shirt was always wet."

If this is any comfort, my sister was also the earliest talker and had the largest vocabulary for her age of all of us four kids. The pediatrician was astonished at her speech when she was 2y/o.


----------

